# Cheese pee.



## Arne (Dec 6, 2011)

Can you make cheese using slurry so we can have some cheese pee?? Maybe we should get Lon on this. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

We could but don't expect it to be Gouda


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Arne the answer is yes. It would be called limburger!


----------



## Angelina (Dec 7, 2011)

I have had wine cheese and it is very good


----------



## Arne (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I just made it up so I could have a post in the new topic. I really don't know much about cheese anyway. LOL, Arne.


----------

